# Conctete Removal Over Leak



## Turney (Jun 10, 2012)

My pool has a leak on one of the returns. I need to take out a piece 2'X3' to get to this area and repair it. The slab is approx 6" thick. One problem I have is that it is right next to my in ground pool and I dont want to danage it in the process. 

Anyone have any suggestion on how to do it?


----------



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

A little confused but I am guessing you are talking about taking out concrete cooldeck. I would saw cut it and then break it out with a big hammer drill with a good demo point or small jackhammer


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

*Not heavy*

Saw cut concrete
Set lifting anchor
Attach a sturdy pipe. Break out bar or whatever 5-8 feet long
Two men should be able to lift and carry
Might have to hit with a hammer to as some areas might not be cut cleanly
If it is still stuck put a jack on lifting bar.
Repair leak, then reverse steps an set bock back in hole.
Caulk joints or use non shrink grout


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Is the cool deck up against a concrete slab? If not, you can dig the hole outside and under the cool deck and access from the side if that makes sense.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

jtupper said:


> Is the cool deck up against a concrete slab? If not, you can dig the hole outside and under the cool deck and access from the side if that makes sense.


^^ This! I worked for a pool company when I was much younger during the summers. This is how we did it. No deck replacement, etc. Pack your dirt well when replacing it.


----------



## ShoalwaterLegend (Dec 20, 2011)

TXXpress said:


> ^^ This! I worked for a pool company when I was much younger during the summers. This is how we did it. No deck replacement, etc. Pack your dirt well when replacing it.


It would be best to backfill the hole with soupy concrete. We call it "flowable fill" in construction. It will ensure complete backfill and lessen the chance of soil failure which in turn will cause concrete failure


----------

